# corn smoker



## 5hugs (May 28, 2016)

how do I cookorn on the smoker I'm smoking ribbon the smoker and just thought it would be good dd cor on the cob how ddo it thxs tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 31, 2016)

I like to leave the husk on my corn when I smoke it or grill it. Remove the silk from the corn, leaving the husk on. Soak the corn in cold water for 1-2 hours. Season the corn if you like. place in the smoker. Depending on the smokers temp corn doesn't take too long. 1 hour tops. You can season with whatever you want. Basil butter and paprika or chipotleis a good combo. My all time favorite is this:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/166998/elotes-asados-aka-street-corn


----------

